# Capture Device Compatibility List



## Caribou007 (Aug 25, 2014)

Is there a centralised information hub on known compatibility status of Mac OBS and various capture devices?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 25, 2014)

Do you have a particular device you're wondering about?


----------



## Caribou007 (Aug 25, 2014)

No device in particular, I'd just like to know what my options are.


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2014)

General rundown:  Avoid USB 2.0 devices like the plague, PCI-E is most ideal if on desktop, blackmagic sucks to configure, and USB 3.0 devices if you can't use PCI-E (laptop, at least if it has USB 3.0 ports and the required USB 3.0 bridge).


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 26, 2014)

Sure, but I don't know how much that applies to Mac OBS yet...A lot of capture cards don't even have Mac drivers.


----------



## MolleTov (Aug 29, 2014)

Will a Blackmagic DeckLink Mini Recorder work ??.
https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/decklink

If not (You say it sucks blackmagic) is there any pci-e card out there that will work ??.


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2014)

What I said applies to PC usage -- blackmagic are probably the only devices working on mac to some extent, but we haven't tested them all yet.


----------



## sklathill (Sep 17, 2014)

Figured I'd add some stuff here.

I own both the Elgato (which is known currently to not work) as well as the Avermedia ExtremCap U3.  The ExtremeCap currently does not work on Mac OBS, doesn't show up as a device option. (Of course, both have no problems on the PC side...)


----------



## Jeremy Wininger (Sep 25, 2014)

The firewire hollywood dazzle capture box does not show up as a device option :( works fine when routing through CamTwist though. Running Yosemite beta.


----------



## Callum Youngs (Sep 28, 2014)

When i am on obs my Elgato does not show up on my devices only my webcam anyone know why?


----------



## bifuteki (Sep 29, 2014)

El Gato wont show up as a device. Its USB 2.0. I have an easier time using a Black Magic Device over all the others as there is some kind of support for Black Magic over all other capture devices on Mac.


----------



## Callum Youngs (Oct 2, 2014)

When will the next update be out on mac? Thanks


----------



## PopinFRESH (Oct 17, 2014)

Let me start by saying thanks for the work on  the multi-platform! I'm also  wondering if you will be integrating Blackmagic Device support via their SDK? as their AV Foundation support is non-existant I believe. I'd love to be able to use my DeckLink 4K as well as my intensity pro to capture from

-PopinFRESH


----------



## X-Ployt (Oct 17, 2014)

I can confirm that the Blackmagic Intensity Pro works, but not to its fullest potential, at least on my end. I couldn't get the media software it came with to capture an image, and it would cause the program to crash, but it works to some extent in OBS - the highest quality BMI will allow me to capture is 720P, even though the screen I'm using supports1080P - but even at 720P I get a steady green image or a green and pink flicker in OBS, however when I downscale to 540P, it works perfectly fine.

I actually decided to buy one when I noticed OBS had Mac support. I bought it about two weeks ago, so I may not have it correctly configured, although I don't see how.


----------



## PopinFRESH (Oct 19, 2014)

I got a chance to test some things out with OBS and my Blackmagic devices on my Mac Pro before and after upgrading to OS X 10.10 this week. It appears that with the move to Blackmagic's version 10.x series drivers they have removed some legacy support and neither my DeckLink 4k extreme nor my intensity pro show up in OBS (or any other software that is using OSX's standard AV Foundation). Upgrading to OS X 10.10 requires the newly released 10.2.2 drivers and none of the 9.x series drivers work under Yosemite. So under Yosemite I am unable to utilize either device for OBS, although the cards work fine in supported programs (that presumably use the BMD SDK).

-PopinFRESH


----------



## X-Ployt (Oct 20, 2014)

PopinFRESH said:


> I got a chance to test some things out with OBS and my Blackmagic devices on my Mac Pro before and after upgrading to OS X 10.10 this week. It appears that with the move to Blackmagic's version 10.x series drivers they have removed some legacy support and neither my DeckLink 4k extreme nor my intensity pro show up in OBS (or any other software that is using OSX's standard AV Foundation). Upgrading to OS X 10.10 requires the newly released 10.2.2 drivers and none of the 9.x series drivers work under Yosemite. So under Yosemite I am unable to utilize either device for OBS, although the cards work fine in supported programs (that presumably use the BMD SDK).
> 
> -PopinFRESH



I upgraded to Yosemite as well, hoping I'd get better functionality - the one thing that has improved is when I launch Wavtap it doesn't buzz.(Quitting Wavtap after launching still maintains it's functionality, so it's not a big deal.) Initially BMIP didn't show up, but going to BMD's support, I downloaded the update for desktop video that came out last monday, and it put me back in the same position I was before Yosemite ; I can't get 720P to show up in OBS(green/pink flicker) but still gets put through to monitor.

Another issue I have deals with Audio Hijack Pro, as there seems to be some sort of conflict between it and OBS: Within Audio Hijack Pro, I hijack my optical in which is fed by my optical out from my PC, and I send the audio to Wavtap and also to my Digi 003 Rack, so not only does OBS receive the audio, but I can hear the sound from my PC as well. Once I hijack it, the audio becomes distorted, and is way worse now with Yosemite, whereas before the update, it was tolerable, only periodical crackling, phasing, and stutters. The only fix I found after trial and error was to open OBS first, then Audio Hijack Pro. Upon re-hijacking it, I noticed it was already a bit delayed and I turned the frequency output on my Digi 003 from 96k to 41k to decrease the latency. Hijacked a 2nd time, the audio then became perfect, but after about 40 minutes of hijacking the audio, I noticed it was falling out of sync. Deactivate and reactivate the hijack, it's fine again.


----------



## Manticor (Oct 20, 2014)

X-Ployt said:


> Another issue I have deals with Audio Hijack Pro, as there seems to be some sort of conflict between it and OBS: Within Audio Hijack Pro, I hijack my optical in which is fed by my optical out from my PC, and I send the audio to Wavtap and also to my Digi 003 Rack, so not only does OBS receive the audio, but I can hear the sound from my PC as well. Once I hijack it, the audio becomes distorted, and is way worse now with Yosemite, whereas before the update, it was tolerable, only periodical crackling, phasing, and stutters. The only fix I found after trial and error was to open OBS first, then Audio Hijack Pro. Upon re-hijacking it, I noticed it was already a bit delayed and I turned the frequency output on my Digi 003 from 96k to 41k to decrease the latency. Hijacked a 2nd time, the audio then became perfect, but after about 40 minutes of hijacking the audio, I noticed it was falling out of sync. Deactivate and reactivate the hijack, it's fine again.



Instead of audio hijack pro, use one of the built in applications called Audio MIDI Setup.
1) Click the + button at the bottom left corner
2) Select create Aggregate Device
3) Choose the audio devices you want included (you may also configure them)
4) In OBS> Audio>Mic/Auxiliary Audio Device set it as Aggregate Device.


----------

